# is this a Siamese algae eater?



## Johnny579 (Aug 22, 2014)

I picked up this guy today to deal with some brown algae in n my 20 gallon community tank. At the store he was labeled as such "Flying Fox (Siamese algae eater)" going by most ways to tell, I'd place my money on Siamese algae eater but he has no black stripe, just a black spot at his tail and he only has one set of barbels. Hes already been eating on the brown algae that is showing on my plants, seems very peaceful. I've searched for sae's flying foxes and false sae's without stripes on google but found nothing. Can anyone confirm or deny this a Siamese algae eater?


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

I can't say for sure John but I do see a hint of a stripe. Maybe he just needs some time to color up. He looks a little skinny, did you just get him?

Did you buy him at "That Fish Place" in Lancaster, PA? I did a trip from Philly all by myself for the first time there this past Sunday. Really cool store! Nobody wanted to go with me but there's a Five Guys right around the corner so it was worth driving out there alone. I told my niece about that giant rabbit you can pet so at least I'll have company the next time out.


----------



## Johnny579 (Aug 22, 2014)

I just bought him this morning, I got him from a mom and pop fish store in NC. The guy who owns it takes care of his fish, his stock is always healthy, but he under feeds to keep them small while they're in the store.


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

Aww, I thought you were from PA because you linked to "That Fish Place".

I would give him some time to get used to his new surroundings and supplement his diet with algae wafers. If he is a true Siamese Algae eater he should get a black stripe with zig-zags in the edges running right down the middle. A flying fox will be a brownish color on the top half of his body with similar stripe without the serations. I don't think he is a dreaded Chinese algae eater and he is definitely not an Oto.


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

The flying fox is a very confusing species with inconsistent names. Different stores will label them differently, or even flat out misnaming them. I think most people use the SAE to battle the various forms of algae, including hair algae. 

I could be wrong, but this is how *I* name them:

Chinese Algae Eater









Flying Fox/ Siamensis/Siamese Algae Eater









True Flying Fox










Reticulated Flying Fox


----------



## Johnny579 (Aug 22, 2014)

Def not a Chinese algae eater or true flying fox, reticulated flying fox looks like it might match up. I read they are generally peaceful and good algae eaters. If he gets aggressive I'll probably take him back to the store.


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

That is definitely a Reticulated Flying Fox, good work Andakin!

I've never even seen them for sale in my area.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Identifying the Siamese Algae Eater
This has some good info for distinguishing between SAEs and Flying Foxes.


----------

